# Yamaha 350HP Flywheel Change



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Anybody else have one? Just found out I have to take it in every 80 hrs at certain RPM ranges to have the flywheel changed. Guess flywheels don't cost a lot because this is the second one I've already had changed and 80 hrs isn't that long at all. Hopefully Yamaha will come up with a better plan than this??


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

It's 80 hours in the 3200-4250 range. They will replace the flywheel and ECM. The new Ecm will now record the time in that rpm range and will give you a warning on the screen when time to replace again. This now replaces replacing the rotor at 300 hours.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow! 

Corrosion problems with the mid 2000s 225 four strokes, thrust bearing failures with the early SHO 250s, and now fly wheels that will need to be replaced almost annually. 

Yamaha has had their share of problems lately.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Shoulda gotta honda lol


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

This is for the 350 only and this motor does not make any sense to me. Will all the extra weight of this motor it totally negates the extra 50 HP over the 300.


----------

